# ultra soft drying towels



## meganecc (Feb 1, 2006)

john,

just wondered when these would be in stock?

sorry to bother you.

regards
shaun.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

oooh, they are very nice mate, well worth getting, buy a couple though as there smaller than normal pakshak dryers


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Just ordered two of these myself plus a few other goodies shh dont tell the wife:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Not been at work this week, but believe we had a shipment come in Friday, will be able to confirm more on Tuesday


----------

